# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  predrasude protiv MPO

## pino

Drage forumasice, 

htjela sam otvorit jednu temu, jer meni nikako nije jasno sto to ljudima nije jasno oko MPO - pa mozete li rec s kakvim ste se glupostima sretale. Ako cemo ici educirat ljude, prvo treba skuziti a sto to njih buni. Pitajte svoju okolinu ako mozete. Nesto kao kompilacija FAQ o MPO od strane laika. Ili komentare na clanke na stranicama dnevnih novina koji su vas se posebno dojmili. 

Npr. ja naletila na jedan post nekog tipa koji je protiv zamrzavanja jer tko zna kako ce to izgledati kad se odmrzne - sto ce ispast iz frizidera, valjda frankestein. Pala sam na rit.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja sam čula od jedne visokoobrazovane žene da je MPO nešto a la kloniranje :shock: i da ljudi kad odu na neki postupak dobiju petero djece odjednom. :?  :/ Ne sporim da je mogućnost višeplodnih trudnoća veća, ali koliko puta ljudi iz postupka izađu bez ijednog djeteta, a kamoli pet? :/

----------


## fritulica1

> Npr. ja naletila na jedan post nekog tipa koji je protiv zamrzavanja jer tko zna kako ce to izgledati kad se odmrzne - sto ce ispast iz frizidera, valjda frankestein. Pala sam na rit.


Pa to nije daleko od nekih misljenja u Saboru. Npr. Marijana Petir.

Ja se najcesce susrecem s kritiziranjem zamrzavanja, u stilu, jadna djeca u tim friziderima, a kad vise ne ustrebaju, okrutno ce biti  odbaceni i ubijeni.

A i vidim da puno ljudi navodi opciju psovojenja kao alternativu. Ono u stilu, jel bas moras imati biolosko dijete, ajde posvoji, mozes to ovog trena, sto se mucis. A uopce nisu svjesni da se na posvojenje ceka godinama i da je i to neizvjestan put. Tj. kako stvari stoje, na 9 posvojitelja - 1 dijete, vece su sanse u uspjeh putem MPO-e.

----------


## fritulica1

Provala ili jos gore stav naseg ministra Milinovica: zamrzavanje =  eutanazija.

----------


## ina33

Pa nije baš predrasuda, ali najčešći stav na koji ja nalazim je... uh, jadni ti, neće to meni trebati, ajme, nemoj o tome, meni je to sve uh, ta umjetna oplodnja, bidne žene, tj. automatski pretpostavka da je to problem žene ili da je nešto strašno u pozadini, neka beznadežna dg. Na zamrznuti embrij uglavnom ne reagiraju jer ne razumiju uopće što bi pak to bilo i kako se to zamzrava embrij, tj tu nije bilo pitanja, sve im je to ista "pašta" - IVF, FET, tj. sve je to ta "umjetna", s kojom ne bi posla imali (dok ne zatreba, naravno). Moja mama još uvijek ne kuži kako je Anči skroz OK iako je bila "zamrznuto dite" i još uspoređuje da je ista kao i oni koji su normalno rođeni (misli na normalno začeti). A kad joj se ispričaju svi detalji onda pak ne razumije kako to da nije odmah uspilo, nego je ovoliko trajalo i mahne rukom u nerazumijevanju cijele priče, ali bitno je da je Anči tu. Mislim da je još uvijek prevdavajući stav onaj koji je pričao onaj mladić - prva IVF beba u Hrvatskoj - da se on razvijao u nekoj epruveti...

----------


## Ginger

nekoliko s kojima sam se ja susretala, a trenutno mi padaju na pamet, dolaze neovisno o dobi i obrazovanju:

- žena je uvijek "krivac" (ja sve ok, mm oat, da ne spominjem idiopatiju)
- same ste si krive, jer ste tako dugo čekale (kakav faks, posao, bla, bla...) valjda treba početi sa 18  :/  sve poslije je puuuuno prekasno
- sami ste krivi, jer ste bili promiskuitetni pa ste sada neplodni
- sami ste krivi, jer ste imali abortuse  (nisam ništa od navedenog, al eto...) 
- to je sve nešto umjetno i iz toga se rađaju tko zna kakva djeca
- to je isto/slično kao kloniranje
- tko zna tko su pravi (biološki) roditelji tom djetetu
- to se uvijek događa nekome drugome

ovo su samo neki biseri, ima toga još, tipkam kad se sjetim (a i dijete mi trenutno dreči  :Grin:  )

----------


## Natalina

Evo jednog friškog s terena:

Jučer smo bili na Trgu B.J. puhati balončiće kad mi priđe jedna bakica i pita što se to tu događa. Ja zbunjena ne znam što i kako bih joj rekla da najlakše shvati jer je bila stara i mislim si ona jadna i ne zna što je MPO.
Međutim krene ona odmah dalje.... Ovo je prava sramota što vi tu radite, kako možete, ako ne možete imati djecu što će vam djeca, da trebate imati djecu bog bi vam dao, bog je svakom nešto dao, ne mogu imati svi sve....Ja ju pitam: A zašto Vi mislite da Bog mene želi kazniti s time da nemam djecu? Ona kaže: Pa šta će vam djeca, sigurno imate karijeru i novaca, sramota što to tu radite.... Ja joj odgovorim da nažalost nemam ni karijeru ni novaca i ako je protiv nek se lijepo makne odavde... i otišla je, ali vjerujem da je to samo zato što je pored mene bio MM koji je by the way visok 2 m i mrko ju je gledao.... 

Dakle još jedna od predrasuda je da žene koje idu na MPO su žene karijeristice s puno para, koje su život posvetile poslu i onda se u „kasnim“ godinama sjetile da žele djecu!

----------


## klara

Predrasuda s kojom sam se ja susrela: MPO dijete neće biti genetski naše, to dijete dolazi odnekuda nedefinirano, kao i kod usvajanja.

(Zato se ne čudim da puno ljudi sve MPO metode povezuju s donacijama)

----------


## MGrubi

Evino prokletstvo

logično u patrijahalnom društvu

----------


## Natalina

Mišljenja i predrasude se najbolje mogu iščitati iz komentara na članke o MPO na internet stranicama s tim da treba uzeti u obzir da to pišu ljudi koji su "donekle" informatički pismeni, a što je tek s onima koji ne znaju ni što je kompjuter, a kamoli internet!?

----------


## klara

Još jedna predrasuda, u stvari ne znam da li bih je tako nazvala.
Čemu trošiti toliko vremena, truda, trošiti zdravlje i novac, kad u domovima ima toliko nezbrinute djece za usvajanje?

----------


## vjestica

i meni su rekli  ako ne možeš imati djece usvoji ili kupi psa  :shock: 
da, žena je uvijek kriva, i obično je neplodna zato što se dugo čuvala, imala abortus, ne pije macinu travu, kasno se sjetila da rađa   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vjestica

ovo za macinu travu sam čula od više medicinske sestre, koja tvrdi da nema potrebe ići na propuhivanje jajovoda i uopšte ljekaru, da samo treba piti macinu travu   :Rolling Eyes:  
e kad ti zneko zdravstveno obrazovan to kaže, od laika me ništa ne čudi

----------


## MGrubi

u mladosti moje babe glavni savjet je bio da žena treba otići do mladog svećenika da joj pomogne
naglasak je bio na 'mladom'   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

ovo sam ja cula od ljudi okolo, sve visokoobrazovani 

- ako ti bog nije dao, ni ne trebas imati djece
- u americi mpo djeca imaju 4-5 oceva 
- zato jer embrij pokriva deset tjedana razvoja - ljudi cesto zbog tog zametak ili blastocistu zamisljaju ko dijete s glavom, rukama i nogama, u nekom frizideru ko u sf filmovima, svi redom se iznenade da se radi o 4-8 stanicnim zamecima ili 4dnevnim blastocistama (ne poznajem bas ovo, sori ako lupam gluposti), mislim da bi tu nekima, ne naravno svima, jer rijec je o bazicnim uvjerenjima, pomoglo kad bi u medijima izlazile uz tekstove o mpo slike takvih tek podijeljenjih zametaka a ne 3d ultrazvucna slika bebe u 28. tjednu
- iz ovog zadnjeg proizlazi jos nesto sto sam cula - da neke druge zene onda taj zametak nose u svom tijelu pa ga tebi implantiraju kad se on dovoljno razvije

nisu ti ljudi krivi koliko to da se stvarno vise pise o kradji js, kloniranju, umjetnoj spermi i surogat majcinstvu nego o ovim kod nas vec godinama uobicajenim metodama

----------


## maria71

znate što meni nije jasno....

kad sam ja bila mala veliki bum je bila ona beba louisa iz epruvete ( ok to je tad bio kolokvijalni naziv) i ja sam gutala članke o tome i bila sam ushićena kad se rodila prva beba u  zagrebu...par godina iza toga 


iz tih sam članaka naučila  jako puno informacija
 pa mi nije jasno,  ja imam 38 godina, gdje su to rasli  svi ovi moji vršnjaci  i 10 -15 godina stariji da taj nijedan članak nisu pročitali ......

na kojoj to su čuki bez struje , vode , telefona i novina živjeli  80 tih godina prošlog stoljeća u ex YU ?

----------


## fritulica1

> na kojoj to su čuki bez struje , vode , telefona i novina živjeli 80 tih godina prošlog stoljeća u ex YU ?


E draga moja, najzalosnije je sto mnogi i dan danas zive na istom stupnju razvoja. Smrznem se kad vidim komentare na neke tekstove i na nekim forumima :/ [/quote]

----------


## pino

Ivarica, bas tako, to sam i namjeravala, uzet sliku 3-dnevnog embrija, pa onda jos uz to mozda sliku zrnca pijeska ili neceg da se kuzi velicina. Evo ovdje jedne slicice embrija gdje se vidi vrh pipete s kojom ga drze (samo se pitam koliko je to veliko)?

http://www.advancedfertility.com/images/8_cell.jpg

----------


## seni

> - zato jer embrij pokriva deset tjedana razvoja - ljudi cesto zbog tog zametak ili blastocistu zamisljaju ko dijete s glavom, rukama i nogama, u nekom frizideru ko u sf filmovima, svi redom se iznenade da se radi o 4-8 stanicnim zamecima ili 4dnevnim blastocistama (ne poznajem bas ovo, sori ako lupam gluposti), mislim da bi tu nekima, ne naravno svima, jer rijec je o bazicnim uvjerenjima, pomoglo kad bi u medijima izlazile uz tekstove o mpo slike takvih tek podijeljenjih zametaka a ne 3d ultrazvucna slika bebe u 28. tjednu


slazem se. meni je takode upalo u oci kod skoro svih priloga na tv-u i novinama.
dakle treba  ljude iz medija "obrazovati".   :Smile:

----------


## seni

> nekoliko s kojima sam se ja susretala, a trenutno mi padaju na pamet, dolaze neovisno o dobi i obrazovanju:
> 
> - žena je uvijek "krivac" (ja sve ok, mm oat, da ne spominjem idiopatiju)
> - same ste si krive, jer ste tako dugo čekale (kakav faks, posao, bla, bla...) valjda treba početi sa 18  :/  sve poslije je puuuuno prekasno


takode se dobija dojam (posto svi i zagovornici i protivnici zakona) da je neplodnost iskljucivo "problem" zena.
a znamo kako se u drustvu opcenito gleda i paznje polaze na nesto sto je vezano samo na zene.  :Sad:  

jako bi me veselilo kada bih vidjela u medijskom prostoru vise muskih lica koja istupaju onako kao petra i jadro.   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> - zato jer embrij pokriva deset tjedana razvoja - ljudi cesto zbog tog zametak ili blastocistu zamisljaju ko dijete s glavom, rukama i nogama, u nekom frizideru ko u sf filmovima, svi redom se iznenade da se radi o 4-8 stanicnim zamecima ili 4dnevnim blastocistama (ne poznajem bas ovo, sori ako lupam gluposti), mislim da bi tu nekima, ne naravno svima, jer rijec je o bazicnim uvjerenjima, pomoglo kad bi u medijima izlazile uz tekstove o mpo slike takvih tek podijeljenjih zametaka a ne 3d ultrazvucna slika bebe u 28. tjednu


Potpisujem s tisuću x-ova i mislim da bi se mnogima promijenila percepcija kad bi to vidjeli što češće, u smislu slike embrija u IVF postupku - embriji u fazi pred transfer u ženinu maternicu ili embriji u fazi za zamrzavanje! Ovo bi bila i moja percepcija embrija da nisam u ovoj priči, ono, kao u filmu s T. Cruizeom "Minority Report" - slike onih zamrznutih ljudi u onim staklenkama, pa samo takve slike zamrznutih ljudskih embrija, ono, mali embrij kako siše palac i takvih milijun zamrznutih.

----------


## ina33

> ovo sam ja cula od ljudi okolo, sve visokoobrazovani 
> 
> - ako ti bog nije dao, ni ne trebas imati djece
> - u americi mpo djeca imaju 4-5 oceva


Mislim da se ovo prvo lako parira u stilu 

- ako ti bog nije dao zdravlje/bogatsvo/sreću - onda ti to niti ne treba
- ovo s više očeva, to bi trebalo pitati - kako ste to mislili? Pa onda kad misle da je pet spermića prodrlo u jajnu stanicu, podsjetiti na osnove biologije iz 8. razreda osnovne.

----------


## anamar

http://business.hr/Default2.aspx?Art...677b&open=four

i ovo je predrasuda, nema izravne veze s mpo, ali ima s izvanbračnom zajednicom koju novi zakon diskriminira.

----------


## ina33

> http://business.hr/Default2.aspx?ArticleID=ac91fe07-ca70-4c9b-9c8b-f27d0616677b&open=four
> 
> i ovo je predrasuda, nema izravne veze s mpo, ali ima s izvanbračnom zajednicom koju novi zakon diskriminira.


x

----------


## Natalina

evo nekih komentara sa stranice:
http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=42948&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=a6e8b98d9a

Aposlutno sam ZA svaku zabranu umjetne oplodne, jer ljudi nisu goveda da se tako oplođavaju.
Uostalom, ima previše napuštene djece po domovima, koji bi trebalo posvojiti, umjesto ovakvih iživljavanja na sebi samima
.........
baš jadni ovi ljudi... jure svoja "prava" i ne susprežu se ni pred ubijanjem nedužnih zametaka

----------


## Natalina

i na tekst:
http://jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/ar...,10,,169086.jl

apsolutno podrzavam zakon,djeca se trebaju roditi i zivjeti u normalnom okruženju uz svoje roditelje..jedna osoba apsolutno nije dovoljna da sama odgaja dijete
..................
baš mi se sviđa ovaj zakon,ljudi koji nisu sposobni zivjeti u braku sa voljenom osobom nisu ni sposobni odgajati dijete....
................
da ajmo omoguciti bilo kome da ima dijecu kaj onda ak ima dvojcu tata!!!to je prirodno
...........
Djeca su velika obveza i velika odgovornost, djeca nisu igračke. Za normalan rast i razvoj potrebna su mu oba roditelja.....Svi vi koji ste toliko "glasni" skrenite pogled u domove za nezbrinutu djecu, učinite toj djeci, koja nisu svojom voljom tamo, život ljepšim ........
............
Da bi dijete imalo normalan odgoj treba imati dva roditelja..Podržavam zakon hdza,a dijete stavljati u zamrzivač je bolesno...
...........
podržavam konzervativni zakon hdza...Očinstvo nije bez brska i zs gay osobe..
............
Da si ti nekakva liječnica onda bi znala da zametku od 5 tjedana(period kada većina žena tek sazna da je trudna) već kuca srce i to se zove odjek gestacijskog mjehura.Isto tako bi znala koliko je štetan Klomifen,lijek koji se daje ženama da bi se doveo organizam u podivljalo stanje da janik počne izbacivati jajne stanice k'o lud.Poslije se te jajne stanice sve oplode,a samo 4 se smije vratiti u organizam.Ostali zameci se zamrzavaju i kako roditelji uglavnom kada dobiju dvojčeke budu zadovoljni ti zameci se bacaju.GENOCID!!!Još da pripomenem kako znam osobu kojoj su izvadili 42 jajne stanice,oplodili 23,vratili četiri od kojih su se primila 2 zametka,a što je sa onih 19???? Postoji umjetna oplodnja u prirodnom ciklusu koju ja podržavam jer se oplodi samo jedna prirodno dozrela jajna stanica.Podržavam i inseminaciju(ubrizgavanje sperme),a ostalo ne podržavam.Radije bih usvojila djecu nego ubiila zametke.I da smo jasni ja jesam medicinar i prošla sam IVF postupak u prirodnom ciklusu i odbila sam stimulaciju upravo zbog gore navedenih razloga.IVF mi nije uspio,no drugi put inseminacija jest Bogu hvala.Mislim da ima rješenje i za to.Zašto se ne bi nakon punkcije jajnih stanica odabralo njih četiri najzrelijih i oplodilo,a ostale zamrznulo?Meni je O.K uništiti neiskorištena jajašca ili spermu,no ne i zametak.
.................
Mislim da je ovo jedan ''kontravezan'' zakon koji je mogao pomoći instituciji obitelji jer s ovakvim potezima gubi se smisao roditelja jer sami ovakvim zakonom se na neki način kupuju djeca kao da se kupuju namirnice u trgovini.

----------


## Ginger

kao što je netko rekao, to su koliko toliko pismeni ljudi (ovi na komentarima), a što li tek misle oni skroz nepismeni i neupućeni
jadno, jadno, jadno....
sit gladnog ne pita.....

----------


## Natalina

i još nekih:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...o-u-braku.html
...........
hebe mi se u principu za zakon...ali...ne želim da si lezbe daju napraviti dijete na moj račun...neka se lijepo daju pomrdati i tu je priči kraj...jer...i onako su cijelu hajku na ovaj zakon digle one...
...............
tako to počinje...prvo je brak fuj onda su bolji samohrani roditelji ,pa i homići imaju pravo na djecu i na kraju pa pedofili najviše vole malu djecu osigurajmo im ih !!!
.............
znači po nekima,ženska u javnoj kući,može reći da je u izvan bračnoj zajednici sa mnom dobro mi plati i može na umjetnu oplodnju
........
ne postoje nevjenčani parovi postoje fanfulje koje bi htjele imati dijete kao kučnog ljubimca
.............
a što misliš,kod 2 topla brata dijete,kako je krenilo tamo ćemo stići
...........
postoji razlika između samohranog roditelja koji se rastao i između neke žene koja odjednom poželi imat dijete i ode na umjetnu oplodnju i ima dijete. svaka takva žena nije psihički zdrava.
.................
slažem se,možda ne da nije psihički zdrava, ali misli samo na sebe,na zadovoljenje svojih želja i potreba, ne misli na to dijete, ejr dijete će kad tad htjeti da je otac uz njeg

----------


## seni

nemoj vise, natalina.
pozlit ce nam.

----------


## ina33

> ............
> Da bi dijete imalo normalan odgoj treba imati dva roditelja..Podržavam zakon hdza,a dijete stavljati u zamrzivač je bolesno...


Evo tog stava - stavljati dijete u zamrzivač  :Sad: ! Mislim da osoba koja to piše vidi to dijete od 2, 4 ili 8 stanica (izgled okruglih bobica), ili 100 (okruglica), da ga ne bi nazvala djetetom.

A propos odite svi posvojiti, ljudi imaju velike predrasude da je posvojenje u Hrv. lako, koji put bih rekla da može biti i teži put. Nisu svjesni ogromne konkurencije, činjenice da se lošim roditeljima dugo, zbog sporosti sudstva, ne oduzimaju roditeljska prava i oni odradstaju u domovima, i činjenice da na jedno dijete koje ima pravne uvjete za posvojenje dolazi 9 zainteresiranih posvojitelja.

----------


## ina33

oni - to sam mislila na djecu, naravno

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Dakle još jedna od predrasuda je da žene koje idu na MPO su žene karijeristice s puno para, koje su život posvetile poslu i onda se u „kasnim“ godinama sjetile da žele djecu!


Pa je li možda grijeh da se žena školuje i uspješno obavlja svoj posao?

----------


## ina33

> baš jadni ovi ljudi... jure svoja "prava" i ne susprežu se ni pred ubijanjem nedužnih zametaka


Ovaj me komentar, u stvari najviše rastužuje  :Sad: .

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Natalina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  baš jadni ovi ljudi... jure svoja "prava" i ne susprežu se ni pred ubijanjem nedužnih zametaka
> 
> 
> Ovaj me komentar, u stvari najviše rastužuje .


A mene rastužuje kad vidim kako smo mi, općenito, glupa nacija.
I to što svi ovi komentatori imaju pravo glasa... A očito su i u većini   :Sad:  
Ustvari ih žalim, koja ograničenost, uf uf uf

----------


## aenea

Samo se trebam opustit pa će dijete doć.
Valjda će mi izrast novi jajovodi ako se dovoljno jako opustim :?

----------


## maria71

sad sam pročitala  da sam ja  nenormalna jer me je odgojila samohrana majka .........  :Laughing:  

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

mene zanima hoće li ti pljuvači tako revno siktati i bljuvati otrov kad nam na jesen recesijske  mjere zavrnu vratom, ili će po starom običaju držati figu u džepu.....

kako smo mi jadan ,neuk , sirov i neobrazovan narod u suštini....žalosno

----------


## aenea

> sad sam pročitala  da sam ja  nenormalna jer me je odgojila samohrana majka .........


Tako je. Al to isto ne vrijedi za sve. Dijete premijerke nam će biti savršeno normalan, odgojen sa puno ljubavi jedne samohrane majke i postati će uzoran građanin vrle nam države.

----------


## pak

evo što je meni bilo najkomičnije
starija gospođa sa sela kaže pa šta se mučiti toliko i uništavati zdravlje i nekada su žene bile neplodne ali dovoljno je nači nekoga tko sliči mužu i eto svi zadovoljni muž sretan jer je˝ napravio ˝djete žena mirna i to ti je to.kako su nekada rješavali stvari tko zna koliko brače i setra imaju ljudi a da neznaju
zaboravih napomeniti radi se o vjernici koja uredno odlazi na mise i ispovjedi,i šta reči na to nego evo idem dati oglas u novine sa detaljnim opisom i datumom kada je potrebno obaviti ... da mi ne pobjegne ovulacija.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> sad sam pročitala  da sam ja  nenormalna jer me je odgojila samohrana majka .........


I ja sam, a bome i moja mama... Generacije i generacije nenormalnih, treba nas na lomaču, da nam se svaki trag zatre   :Grin:

----------


## gupi51

Meni je žao što se toliko priča o izvanbračnim zajednicama jer  rasprava o tome uvijek odvede u krivom smjeru. Rasprava uvijek ode u smjeru homoseksualnosti. Naravno da je to kršenje ljudskih prava i da je to nepravda ali lako joj se da doskočiti, a onda postupiti u skaldu s pismom jedne forumašice (mislim na poništenje braka nakon rođenja djeteta i tužbu protiv države). Nažalost odredbi o 3 jajne stanice i nezamrzavanju se može doskočiti samo ako imate novaca za otići u Sloveniju ili Austriju itd. A tko ima novaca za sve to plaćati? Rijetki.

P.S. Predlažem da uz ili umjesto slika djece stavljamo slike blastica ili morula pa da ljudi vide da to nije dijete s rukama i nogama već stanice koje će se možda razviti u embrij pa u fetus pa u dijete.

----------


## aenea

> evo što je meni bilo najkomičnije
> starija gospođa sa sela kaže pa šta se mučiti toliko i uništavati zdravlje i nekada su žene bile neplodne ali dovoljno je nači nekoga tko sliči mužu i eto svi zadovoljni muž sretan jer je˝ napravio ˝djete žena mirna i to ti je to.kako su nekada rješavali stvari tko zna koliko brače i setra imaju ljudi a da neznaju
> zaboravih napomeniti radi se o vjernici koja uredno odlazi na mise i ispovjedi,i šta reči na to nego evo idem dati oglas u novine sa detaljnim opisom i datumom kada je potrebno obaviti ... da mi ne pobjegne ovulacija.


  :Idea:  
 znači, prvo se dobro opustim, pa se još malo opustim, pa odem tražit muškarca sličnog svom mužu koji je voljan oploditi me (zažmirim na Ne poželi tuđeg ženidbenog druga, to mogu ispovijedit pa nije frka), pa mi od opuštanja i kad nađem muškarca sličnog mome mužu izrastu jajovodi i ostanem trudna...

----------


## aenea

A ono sa djecom koja imaju 4-5 očeva se valjda odnosi na to ako nađeš više muškaraca koji liče tvom mužu..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mali Mimi

mislim da ne pomaže ni ona izreka "dijete iz epruvete", ljudi onda valjda stvarno misle na dijete a ne na embrij

----------


## Mali Mimi

[quote="pak"]evo što je meni bilo najkomičnije
starija gospođa sa sela kaže pa šta se mučiti toliko i uništavati zdravlje i nekada su žene bile neplodne ali dovoljno je nači nekoga tko sliči mužu i eto svi zadovoljni muž sretan jer je˝ napravio ˝djete žena mirna i to ti je to.kako su nekada rješavali stvari tko zna koliko brače i setra imaju ljudi a da neznaju


ovako nešto je jedna doktorica predložila mojoj prijateljici jer njen muž nema spermija

----------


## pak

> ovako nešto je jedna doktorica predložila mojoj prijateljici jer njen muž nema spermija


e kad ovako nešto predloži stara neuka žena mogu se  nasmijati,ali iz usta doktora koji je podrazumjeva se učeči stekao diplomu ne mogu probaviti.

----------


## duga30

Ako je bog odredio tko će imati dijete, a tko ne zanima me samo po kojoj shemi je dijelio tu mogućnost, eci-peci-pec ili? Zašto je dao tu mogućnost roditeljima koji su napustili svoju rođenu djecu i koja se sada nalaze po razno raznim domovima, a mi bi ih sada trebali posvajati jer nama nije dao tu mogućnost! Pa jel to nije mogao pojednostavniti?! A što se ljudi tiče, odkuda pravo onima koji nemaju pojma o čemu se radi da uopće komentiraju sve ovo što se događa?! I još takvi idu na abortuse, podvezivanja i sl. a nama nabijaju rogove! Ako nam ne želite dati podršku onda šutite i pustite nas na miru!

----------


## ksena28

> pak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nekada su žene bile neplodne ali dovoljno je nači nekoga tko sliči mužu i eto svi zadovoljni
> 
> 
>   
>  znači, prvo se dobro opustim, pa se još malo opustim, pa odem tražit muškarca sličnog svom mužu koji je voljan oploditi me


ovaj sam ja "savjet" dobila od dvije potpuno različite žene, obje u ranim 30tima, jedna je majka, druga nema ni dečka :/ treba onda pitati našeg ministra (obzirom da mu se dijete nije upisalo na medicinu) jel siguran da mala liči na njega!

----------


## MGrubi

kako izgleda embrio koji se zamrzava?

----------


## Pepita

Meni najgori komentar koji sam do sada čula:
"E ako ne može rodit djecu, onda nije ni žena"   :Sad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> kako izgleda embrio koji se zamrzava?


Embrij od tri dana (8 stanica):
http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryoquality.htm


Embrij od 5 dana (blastocista - optimalno za transfer u maternicu/zamrzavanje):
http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm

Samo nakupina nediferenciranih stanica, nema rukica, nema nogica...

----------


## Natalina

Kako bi se pokrenula bilo kakva kampanja kojom bi se educirali ljudi o MPO potrebno je kao prvo provesti istraživanje mišljenja i stavova stanovništva RH o MPO. Gore sam prekopirala samo neke od komentara na članke o MPO sa 3 internet stranice što je u biti dosta malo i obuhvaća samo informatički pismene, a komentari su grozni!
Nažalost rijetki ljudi koji se nisu susreli s problemom neplodnosti znaju što je to MPO. Mnogo mladih i visokoobrazovani ne znaju ništa o tome, a kamoli tamo neka bakica na selu. (generalno je to tako, čast izuzetcima!) 
Ne smijemo zaboraviti da smo zemlja u kojoj je sve što je povezano s spolnošću i sexom još uvijek veliki tabu, pa tako i pravljenje djece. 
Ljude je potrebno educirati što je to MPO jer imaju krivu percepciju, međutim za promjenu takve percepcije je potrebna sveobuhvatna, duga i kvalitetna kampanja jer stavove i mišljenja ljudi je teško samo tako promijeniti.

----------


## Natalina

Navest ću neke od percepcija kojima bi se trebalo boriti, a do kojih sam došla čitajući komentare na internetu.

*Ljudi koji idu na MPO su:*  ljudi u izvanbračnoj zajednici – a izvanbračna zajednica su (kako se navodi u komentarima):  pederi, gey, lezbe, lezbače, homići, pedofili, kurve, prostitutke, fanfulje i psihički bolesne osobe koje žele djecu izvan braka 

*Kakve su osobe koji idu na MPO:*  to su žene i to uglavnom žene kojima uopće nije stalo do djece nego samo do sebe samih, žive neurednim i nemoralnim životom, bezosjećajne, egoistične, imaju karijeru i kasno su se sjetile da žele dijete, žene koje žele glumit samohrane roditelje da pokupe socijalnu pomoć, zatim ljudi nesposobni se vezati brakom, neodgovorni, ne susprežu se ni pred čim čak ni pred ubijanjem nedužnih za ostvarenje svog cilja

*Za ljude koji idu na MPO djeca su:* igračke, namirnice koje se kupuju u trgovini , kućni ljubimci.

*Sam naziv MPO nije prihvaćen i dalje je to umjetna oplodnja, a to je:* nešto što je umjetno, neprirodno, kloniranje, eksperimentiranje genima, izrada djeca po narudžbi, uzgajanje djece u laboratorijima, inkubatorima i epruvetama - doslovna slika djeteta u inkubatoru ili epruveti kao u sf filmovima, MPO nije potreban jer se neplodnost može i treba liječiti na druge načine, različitim lijekovima ili operacijama

*Zamrzavanje embrija:* živa djeca su zamrznuta u frižideru, eutanazija, genocid, djeca koja su odbačena, duše koje su zarobljene u frižideru, djeca koja se ubijaju   

*MPO djeca su:* bolesna, invalidna, ne zna se tko im je otac, umjetna  

*Vjersko razmišljanje:* da trebate imati djecu Bog bi vam dao, Bog određuje tko treba imati djecu, a tko ne, to je Božja kazna jer si nešto skrivio u životu,  to je križ koji nam je Bog dao da budemo bolji ljudi , Sodoma i Gomora kuda ide ovaj svijet

*Rješenje:* treba se opustiti i doći će,  toliko je nezbrinute i napuštene djece u domovima, usvojite djecu! 

Prema ovom zadnjem ne samo da bi trebalo ljude educirati o MPO, nego paralelno i o uvjetima i procedurama za usvajanje, poteškoćama, mitu i korupciji...

----------


## Natalina

Kada forumašice s Rode nešto pokreću potrebno je također sagledati i imati u vidu kakvu asocijaciju i percepciju neki ljudi imaju i na samu Rodu općenito. 
Evo neki komentari i to sa samo prve 2 stranice od ukupno 82!

Majke protiv udruge Roda:
http://www.index.hr/forum/default.as...24&sp=25511401
...............
njihova diskriminacija ostatka ženskog roda je krajnje uvredljiva i neutemeljena, 
...................
Nekad mi se čini da su gore nago sekta
..........................
za ne povjerovati koliko su sebične i isključive, briga ih za dobrobit djeteta i za dobre savjete, važno je samo da one budu uvijek najpametnije,a pojma nemaju,
katastofa.
...................
meni je pedijatrica (koja inače podržava dojenje) rekla da su preekstremne i da se i ona s njima nešto na forumu kačila i da im neke stvari nemoš dokazat...
.................
one su malo lude, al kaj sad. ak ja nisam, živo mi se fučka jesu li ona vake ili nake.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Draga Natalina, mislim da je ovim ljudima bilo kakva edukacija nepotrebna i nemoguća. Naime, teško je nešto naučiti nekoga tko to niti ne može (ograničen mozak) niti ne želi (opet ograničen mozak).

----------


## Natalina

To je velik posao i nažalost ne vjerujem da se puno može postići sa par priloga, letaka i prezentacija....
Uostalom zašto bi ljudi koji nisu u MPO trebali previše znati o tome!? Važno je da znaju naši političari koji nam kroje zakon, a dobro znamo da neki od njih znaju, a neki ne žele znati, ali znaju za što moraju dignuti ruku i to je to!
Nažalost ovo što oni rade je moderan način oduzimanja slobode. 
Osjećam se kao životinja u kavezu kojoj političari (č:prodane duše) u službi crkve kroje što smije, a što ne! Uvijek kažem ako je netko pravi vjernik, vjera je ta koja mu nešto brani, a crkva se ne treba bojati nikakvog zakona samo nek pusti mene grešnika i nevjernika koji je izabrao da mu duša gori u paklu na miru. I onako će me stići kazna Božja na onom svijetu pa nek me na ovom puste na miru!

----------


## Natalina

Nadam se samo da i političari neće u pakao za nama, jer jao si ga onda nama i tamo!   :Laughing:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Uostalom zašto bi ljudi koji nisu u MPO trebali previše znati o tome!? Važno je da znaju naši političari koji nam kroje zakon, a dobro znamo da neki od njih znaju, a neki ne žele znati, ali znaju za što moraju dignuti ruku i to je to!


Upravo tako. A ovi komentari iznad - pretužno je koliko su ljudi ograničeni, zavidni i kivni (ima karijeru, sad bi ona i djecu, moš mislit), primitivni... Ma strašno.

Ali ljudi koji sjede u Saboru bi trebali služiti narodu. I ustvari mi uopće nije jasno da se donosi zakon protiv kojeg se upravo ljudi na koje se taj zakon odnosi bune i ne žele ga. Nije ovo zakon o prometu, pa eto netko voli popit malo vina iza objeda i smeta mu 0 promila, a netko pak ne pije i želi zakon o 0 promila. Ovo se tiče samo jedne skupine građana Hrvatske i njihovo mišljenje bi trebalo barem biti uzeto u obzir. Ili ne? Komu služi izabrana nam vlast? Crkvi? Sami sebi?

----------


## ivarica

> Kada forumašice s Rode nešto pokreću potrebno je također sagledati i imati u vidu kakvu asocijaciju i percepciju neki ljudi imaju i na samu Rodu općenito.


ne razumijem sto si htjela reci, da je roda zbog imidza medju desetak zena na indexhaeru nastetila u ovom slucaju zakonu o mpo?

----------


## ivarica

> Natalina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kada forumašice s Rode nešto pokreću potrebno je također sagledati i imati u vidu kakvu asocijaciju i percepciju neki ljudi imaju i na samu Rodu općenito. 
> 
> 
> ne razumijem sto si htjela reci, da je roda zbog imidza medju desetak zena na indexhaeru nastetila u ovom slucaju zakonu o mpo?


dodatak
u zadnjih mjesec dana je samo u tiskovinama izaslo preko 250 clanaka o rodi i zakonu o mpo, a kad se zbroje tu jos i tv i radio postaje te internetski portalu, ta *brojka premasuje 15-20 objava u danu*, sto mogu neskromno reci da bi rijetko tko postigao, a sasvim sigurno ne netko tko ima problema s imidzm
indeksasima se ne zamarajte, treba smisliti strategiju borbe za zakon, a roda je tu ne _jedan od_ sudionika nego morate racunati na nas brend, utjecaj i znanja, inace su sanse za uspjeh puno manje.
nadam se da sam ipak krivo razumjela post

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> nadam se da sam ipak krivo razumjela post


Misli da jesi   :Love:   Ja sam shvatila da nam je Natalina htjela reći da osim ljudi s predrasudama prema MPO postoje i ljudi s predrasudama prema Rodi koji će onda biti i protiv svega za što se Roda zalaže (iako naravno nemaju pojma o MPO, jednako kao ni prva skupina).
A Rodi samo H V A L A na svemu (i od nas kojima MPO ustvari i ne treba, ali npr. trudne dojimo "odraslu" djecu i samo se ovdje osjećamo normalno  :Smile:  )   :Love:

----------


## ivarica

tako sam i ja pomislila ali sam posla na taj topik i vidjela da se tamo MPO niti ne spominje, pa ne znam otkud takva pretpostavka da je netko koga zuljamo automatski protiv svega za sto se zalazemo

----------


## Pepita

Ono što mi se u životu ne sviđa, preskočim, zaobiđem, ne čitam, ne gledam, ne slušam...ovaj  link gore što je stavila *Natalina* i onih par stranica što sam pročitala su mi odraz frustriranih, umornih i sebičnih majki, koje svoje ružne navike i lajave jezike tješe na način da se ispucavaju na otvorenom topicu.
Po meni bi bilo logično da su se odmakle od ovog foruma i to je to, ali ne, one imaju potrebu o tome pričati, tješe se lažno, vrijeđaju i na taj način tješe jedna drugu pa im je onda lakše.

----------


## Svimbalo

Cure, ja bih potpisala ivaricu kad kaže da se ne zamaramo indeksašicama, a ako baš želite, ima na O Udruzi Mooverov stari topic o toj raspravi na Indexu...
Ovdje nemojmo ubacivati nepotrebno...Nadam se da se slažete   :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

Cure, ja bih potpisala ivaricu kad kaže da se ne zamaramo indeksašicama, a ako baš želite, ima na O Udruzi Mooverov stari topic o toj raspravi na Indexu...
Ovdje nemojmo ubacivati nepotrebno...Nadam se da se slažete   :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

Sorry na duplom postu

----------


## Pepita

> Cure, ja bih potpisala ivaricu kad kaže da se ne zamaramo indeksašicama, a ako baš želite, ima na O Udruzi Mooverov stari topic o toj raspravi na Indexu...
> Ovdje nemojmo ubacivati nepotrebno...Nadam se da se slažete


Da, apsolutno slažem se.
Ne treba ih uopće spominjati, jer su zaista nebitne.
Vratimo se mi bitnijim stvarima, našoj budućnosti.

*Svimbalo*  :Love:

----------


## Natalina

Hvala Pcelica Mara, baš to sam mislila! 
Ne bi ni sama bolje mogla objasnit!   :Love:  

....ali nažalost to je tako. Najviše me boli što upravo neke žene i majke ne mogu shvatiti i razumjeti našu bol života bez djece...kad žena ne razumije što je majčinski instinkti   :Crying or Very sad:  i da se protiv toga ne može, srce mi se slama....

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ne zamaramo indeksašicama


Ne bi se ja zamarala općenito ovim komentarima po raznoraznim forumima. Štete zdravlju, a posebno dobrom raspoloženju budućih MPO mama   :Love:  

Indeksašice, a? Ko neka sekta...  :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

mislim da je jako vazno ZNATI nekoga tko ima MPO problema
meni je sve bilo puno lakse shvatiti kad su mi ljudi s tim problemima objasnili neke stvari - vecina MPO cura iz rode zna da sam ja prije nekoliko godina, 3 ili 4 ili manje, bila protiv nekih stvari oko koji smo trebali glasati - sad znam da ih (te zene i njihovu potrebu) jednostavno nisam razumjela i zato sam bila protiv

trebalo mi je cut jednu pricu iz usta osobe s tim problemom pa da shavtim koliko nisam u pravu i da brijem bezveze

dok su se pred mene stavljali suhoparni podaci, navodi iz zakona, paragrafi oni i ovi i slicno meni je sve to bilo... onak :/

----------


## ina33

> P.S. Predlažem da uz ili umjesto slika djece stavljamo slike blastica ili morula pa da ljudi vide da to nije dijete s rukama i nogama već stanice koje će se možda razviti u embrij pa u fetus pa u dijete.


Ne mogu ovo dovoljno naglasiti, najbolje slike blastica i morula koje se transferiraju ili zamrzavaju i onda sličicu naše dječice ili bilo koje dječice ili čak bez te slike jer je ovo primarna predrasuda - da su to bebice tj. embriji s rukicama i nogicama i glavicom u nekakvim cvječicama.

----------


## točkalica

sve su teme slične pa ću vam ja ovdje napisat svoje mišljenje:

Ja ne mogu vjerovat da je nekom pao napamet ovakav zakon i zašto??? ne bi li im bilo pametnije izglasat ako majka u domu ne posjeti dijete 15 dana da ide na posvajanje, al ne gospođe dođu jednom u 6 mjeseci i djeca rastu u domu, a ni ne kuže koja ja ta gospođa koja dođe 2 puta godišnje i zbog toga nemaju pravo na novu obitelj.
da je zamrzavanje ubojstvo onda to ne bi radili u cijelom svijetu.
tu negdje sam pročitala post u kojem je primjer pisma gdje roditelji pitaju crkvu da li je moralno ići na MPO? i pop kaže da nije  :? , a moralno je da se pop zavjetuje bogu i onda ima ljubavnicu u neboderu, a netko zbog te vjere neće imat bebu. da se razumijemo nemam ništa protiv vjere i sama sam vjernik (ne pretjerani), ali vjera kaže množite se, i nigdje ne piše al ne zamrzavanjem stanice.
uostalnom ako je obg "opremio" zemlju i dao nam lječnike da nam pomognu i stvorio lkjude koji će otkrit zamrazvanje stanice pa onda je valjda u redu, možemo i tako razmišljat.
oni koji su  i pomislili na donošenje ovog zakona očito su dobili djecu bez problema i neznaju šta je to mučit se godinama da bi dobio djecu. 

ovi glupavi zakoni koje svaki malo pokušavaju napravit su maska da se ne spominje vanjski dug od 42 miljarde kuna, i da se mažu oči da se oni nečime i bave.


JEDINO s čim bi se malo složila, je taj da moraju bit u braku, jedino radi lezbi i pedera, jer ne znam baš je smo li spremni da i oni imaju djecu, a i da djeca u hrvastkoj imaju takve roditelje.
jest da je nezgodno nosit vjenčani papir, ali treba nekako da ipak ne može bilo tko doć i ajmo na umjetnu...ne znam o otome bi se još dalo raspravljat....

evo toje moje mišljenje, inače nemam veze s mpo, nisam potrebnik, i nadam se da mi nikad neće ni trebat kao i svima ostalima

----------


## Mukica

> JEDINO s čim bi se malo složila, je taj da moraju bit u braku, jedino radi lezbi i pedera, jer ne znam baš je smo li spremni da i oni imaju djecu, a i da djeca u hrvastkoj imaju *takve* roditelje.


kakve?

----------


## Svimbalo

Nemoj, Mukice, nemoj, kasno je   :Love:

----------


## mmaslacak

Mene sve to tako uzrujava, bas sam se nešto raspekmezila, čitam komentare na Večernjaku, tamo smo i muž i ja ostavili svoj komentar, nevjerovatno mi da komentari osoba za koje se vidi da su u postupku samo slažu minus cifre, a oni idiotski dobivaju pluseve tj.pohvale!
Ma u kakvoj mi to zemlji živimo?
Zar ti ljudi nemaju srama..?
Nemaju nimalo razumijevanja..
Sad mi je nekako još teže priznati okolini kad vidim da nemaju pojma o tome.
Mi smo kao vanzemaljci  :? 
Uza sve što prolazimo.....?
Da, baš mi je drago da smo neplodni, baš mi se ide na folikulometrije, baš mi se primaju Gonali, joj baš mi se ide na punkciju!
Ajmo malo do OB Sv.Duh da vidimo što ima tamo, jako mi se sjedi u čekaonici...

Sve teže mi padaju komentari tipa: A šta vi čekate?
Čekam Rodu! Eto šta čekam!
Da srušimo predrasude!

Ma ima da bude dijete, dvoje ili troje!! 

Ima da nam pozdrav bude (kao rudarima sretno). Dobra ti jajna stanica bila!

----------


## točkalica

> JEDINO s čim bi se malo složila, je taj da moraju bit u braku, jedino radi lezbi i pedera, jer ne znam baš je smo li spremni da i oni imaju djecu, a i da djeca u hrvastkoj imaju *takve* roditelje.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> pa istospolne. mislim da naše društvo još nije i neće još neko vrijeme bit spremno na to i da bi tom djetetu bilo teško odrastat ovdje sa istospolnim roditeljima, pogotovo dva tate, iako je ista stvar muška ili ženska. Ljudi vjeruju da odrastenjem u takvoj familiji dijete navodiš na to da je to ok, jer ako dijete gleda npr. mene i tatu cijeli život, ili dvije mame kako se ljube vjerovatno je da će ovo drugo se lakše upustit u to. Tako sam zaključila iz bilo kakve rasprave i razgovora s drugima. ne želim sad puno o tome, jer nije tema.
> 
> kakve?

----------


## točkalica

> JEDINO s čim bi se malo složila, je taj da moraju bit u braku, jedino radi lezbi i pedera, jer ne znam baš je smo li spremni da i oni imaju djecu, a i da djeca u hrvastkoj imaju *takve* roditelje.
> 			
> 		
> 
> kakve?



pa istospolne. mislim da naše društvo još nije i neće još neko vrijeme bit spremno na to i da bi tom djetetu bilo teško odrastat ovdje sa istospolnim roditeljima, pogotovo dva tate, iako je ista stvar muška ili ženska. Ljudi vjeruju da odrastenjem u takvoj familiji dijete navodiš na to da je to ok, jer ako dijete gleda npr. mene i tatu cijeli život, ili dvije mame kako se ljube vjerovatno je da će ovo drugo se lakše upustit u to. Tako sam zaključila iz bilo kakve rasprave i razgovora s drugima. ne želim sad puno o tome, jer nije tema. 


ovako je to trebalo izgledat   :Embarassed:

----------


## Mukica

da, ne bum se vise interesirala za detalje   :Grin:  
bila bi to samo opet jos jedna beskonacna rasprava 

........ dalje se editiram

----------


## Mukica

dobro točkalica, oke
fakat nebumo tu o tome jer nije tema

----------


## točkalica

> dobro točkalica, oke
> fakat nebumo tu o tome jer nije tema


ok sad mogu mirna na spavanje heheh!!

----------


## pčelica2009

evo sada nešto za *MAJKE PROTIV UDRUGA RODA*-upravo takve mame koje su protiv dojenja,protiv neizmjerne ljubavi prema djeci,a za cigar u ustima dok dijete plače,jer "Šta ga imam stalno dizati dok plače",obučete štiklice i gurate kolica jer važniji vam je outfit nego dijete-jadne ste,jer sa vašom djecom,mi prosvjetni djelatnici imamo problema-jer izrastu u djecu sa problemima(zbog manjka majčinske ljubavi i vaše pameti).A upravo žene na ovom forumu su prepune majčinske ljubavi i sad slobodno dođite pa se malo sprdajte(jer ono što je napisala ona "Gospođa""-idem ih malo popljuvati"-stvarno govori sve o njezinom kvocijentu inteligencije.Nisam vjerovala da netko maže takav forum otvoriti-pa stvarno prejadno.Da ima takvih beskičmenjaka-ne mogu vjerovati.Sorry cure ali ovo mi je diglo tlak više nego rasprava u saboru.

----------


## Marnie

Na žalost, mislim da većina građana naše zemlje ima loše i primitivno razmišljanje o MPO-u, a da ne kažem da je loše i to što imaju "mišljene" o nečemu o čemu nemaju pojma. U manjini su ljudi s našom situacijom. Na žalost, živimo u konzervativnoj zemlji.
Naprimjer, novi zakon koji zabranjuje pušenje u zatvorenim prostorima je digao na noge cijelu Hrvatsku i isti ministar koji je rigorozan prema našem zakonu popušta pred prosvjedima protiv tog zakona, koji je prihvaćen u većini europskih zemalja. 
Također, ako minsitar vladajuće stranke koju podržava većina (znači da je to i njihovo mišljenje) smatra da moraš biti u braku kako bi djeca mogla rasti i odgajati se u normalnim uvjetima, onda će nam slijedeći korak biti da uvedemo i zabranu rastave braka, jer "se ne smije dopustiti da djeca ostanu bez očeva", zabraniti ćemo ženama da rade, jer netko mora biti "uz špaher" i odgajati tu dječicu i vratiti se u 30. godine prošlog stoljeća.
Sve dok ljudi kod nas budu smatrali da pederi i lezbače (ispričavam se na ovim izrazima koje nikad ne koristim, već samo citiram neke) nisu normalni i da će biti smak svijeta ako oni budu mogli imati djecu, jer će ta djeca "sigurno isto biti pederi i lezbače" biti ćemo i dalje 100 svjetlosnih godina od ljudskih prava na slobodu življenja.
Žalosno je da se ova vlada poziva na Crkvu kod MPO zakona, jer budimo realni, Crkva ne podržava nikakav oblik MPO-a, tako da Vlada ne može tvrditi da je ovaj prijedlog Zakona donešen u konzultaciji s Crkvom. To je licemjerno, neka priznaju da su jadni i da se sami užasavaju "beba iz epruvete" i da zbog toga donose nazadniji zakon od onog iz 78.
U zadnje vrijeme, moram priznati, žao mi je što se nisam rodila u Danskoj ili nekoj od skandinavskih zemalja gdje postoji veća socijalna osjetljivost. Ali kako sam rođena tu, preostaje mi samo boriti se svim snagama protiv primitivizma!
Želim nam svima da ovaj Zakon padne!

----------


## lynko

[/quote]
A mene rastužuje kad vidim kako smo mi, općenito, glupa nacija.
I to što svi ovi komentatori imaju pravo glasa... A očito su i u većini   :Sad:  
Ustvari ih žalim, koja ograničenost, uf uf uf[/quote]

Baš to  :Sad:

----------


## Sirius Black

> Žalosno je da se ova vlada poziva na Crkvu kod MPO zakona, jer budimo realni, Crkva ne podržava nikakav oblik MPO-a, tako da Vlada ne može tvrditi da je ovaj prijedlog Zakona donešen u konzultaciji s Crkvom. To je licemjerno, neka priznaju da su jadni i da se sami užasavaju "beba iz epruvete" i da zbog toga donose nazadniji zakon od onog iz 78.


Slažem se s Marnie. Još bi dodala da mi je apsurdno da se zakonom ne dozvoljava zamrzavanje embrija dok je s druge strane pobačaj legalan. Razlika je u tome da ovo prvo ide na trošak hzzo-a, ovo drugo ljudi sami plaćaju. Mogli su jednostavno tak reći, da je stvar u lovi a ne u nekakvom moralu.

----------


## thaia28

> Marnie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Žalosno je da se ova vlada poziva na Crkvu kod MPO zakona, jer budimo realni, Crkva ne podržava nikakav oblik MPO-a, tako da Vlada ne može tvrditi da je ovaj prijedlog Zakona donešen u konzultaciji s Crkvom. To je licemjerno, neka priznaju da su jadni i da se sami užasavaju "beba iz epruvete" i da zbog toga donose nazadniji zakon od onog iz 78.
> 
> 
> Slažem se s Marnie. Još bi dodala da mi je apsurdno da se zakonom ne dozvoljava zamrzavanje embrija dok je s druge strane pobačaj legalan. Razlika je u tome da ovo prvo ide na trošak hzzo-a, ovo drugo ljudi sami plaćaju. Mogli su jednostavno tak reći, da je stvar u lovi a ne u nekakvom moralu.


POTPISUJEM!

----------


## Lorien

ne znam što bih još dodala jer ste već sve napisale i potpisujem u vecini. po mom mišljenju najžalosnije je da je ex-yu sa svojim zakonom iz 1978.g. bila (barem po ovom pitanju) modernija i liberalnija država. umjesto da prihvatimo sve blagodati napretka medicine od tada mi se vraćamo u srednji vijek. što je slijedeće - spaljivanje neplodnih na lomači? bar bi našli većinu primitivaca koji bi to podržali.

apropos posvajanja - najveći problem je što je obiteljski zakon toliko rigidan u lišenju roditeljske skrbi nad djetetom da velika većina djece i je u domu jer im majka jednom u 3 mjeseca pošalje čokoladu pa ispada da se ona kao "skrbi o djetetu". i to je postupak koji će centar za socijalnu skrb pokrenuti kad smatra da je to zadnje rješenje, jer se nekako uvijek štiti biološki roditelj i pokušava mu se dati šansa da omogući život sa svojim djetetom.

----------


## kata.klik

zašto šutiti i biti sakriven? govorim prema svojoj najbližoj okolini...
ako me neko nekada pitao "Šta čekate" moj odgovor je uvjek bio da ne možemo imati prirodnim putem dijete, već da idemo na MPO...ko nije shvatio pitao je objašnjenje a ja sam uvijek sve rekla otvoreno...

ljudi koji nemaju problema sa neplodnošću i koji nisu u toj priči jednostavno to ne razumiju i u večini slučajeva ih ne zanima....kao uostalom i nas druge, mislim da se niko od nas nije raspitivao o neplodnosti prije nego smo stali pred zid i postali svjesni svojih problema.

meni je žalosno što onih 140 zastupnika u saboru nije upućeno u to o čemu donosi zakon i kako taj zakon utječe na sve one koji se bore sa neplodnošću... medicinu treba pustiti da napreduje i da radi svoj posao, donjeti zakone o manipulaciji i mogućim zloupotrebama u tom području a stručnjacima dati da rade svoj posao u skladu sa svjetskim dostignućima, a ne vraćati ns tisuću godina unazad...

----------


## gupi51

Ono što je žalosno je da pobačaj košta samo 1600 kn, a nažalost znam više primjera žena koje pobačaj koriste kao kontracepciju. Njih nitko psihički ne procjenjuje, nikakva komisija se ne oformljuje i nitko ih ne pita jesu li u braku i što misli partner/muž o tome. Konkretno znam ženu koja je 13 x bila na pobačaju i još se s tim hvalila. Zar je to normalno. 
Nisam protiv pobačaja, ali jesam protiv ovakvih pobačaja.

----------


## Lorien

ja nisam protiv pobačaja. ja sam općenito za to da ljudi imaju *pravo na izbor*. u svemu. a to nam se ovim zakonom onemogućava! dakle, želim da svi imamo pravo na izbor da li želimo ili ne stimulaciju, da li želimo ili ne da nam se zametci zamrznu, i da te želje možemo izraziti svojim liječnicima koji će u skladu s tim i prilagoditi liječenje. Moj MPO doktor, kad sam pričala s njim o ovom zakonu, mi je rekao da je imao pacijentice koje nisu htjele zamrzavanje embrija i da je poštovao tu želju i radio IVF u prirodnom ciklusu. Dakle, rješenje postoji za one koji to ne žele. Ali zabraniti to svima je katastrofa!

----------


## Marnie

> ja nisam protiv pobačaja. ja sam općenito za to da ljudi imaju *pravo na izbor*. u svemu. a to nam se ovim zakonom onemogućava! dakle, želim da svi imamo pravo na izbor da li želimo ili ne stimulaciju, da li želimo ili ne da nam se zametci zamrznu, i da te želje možemo izraziti svojim liječnicima koji će u skladu s tim i prilagoditi liječenje. Moj MPO doktor, kad sam pričala s njim o ovom zakonu, mi je rekao da je imao pacijentice koje nisu htjele zamrzavanje embrija i da je poštovao tu želju i radio IVF u prirodnom ciklusu. Dakle, rješenje postoji za one koji to ne žele. Ali zabraniti to svima je katastrofa!


slažem se s ovim u potpunosti. Pravo izbora je ono što nas čini slobodnima!

----------


## Natalina

Nažalost kako sam zaključila po jednom od brojnih komentara...
.....
Tim više što i kod umjetne oplodnje neminovno dolazi do abortusa jer se "višak" fetusa jednostavno - uništi, zapravo, ubije!
......
za mnoge ljude MPO = abortus. Tako da mislim da se tu uglavnom radi o istim ljudima, oni koji ne odobravaju abortus, ne odobravaju ni MPO.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Nažalost kako sam zaključila po jednom od brojnih komentara...
> .....
> Tim više što i kod umjetne oplodnje neminovno dolazi do abortusa jer se "višak" fetusa jednostavno - uništi, zapravo, ubije!
> ......
> za mnoge ljude MPO = abortus. Tako da mislim da se tu uglavnom radi o istim ljudima, oni koji ne odobravaju abortus, ne odobravaju ni MPO.


Zato je i dobro da čim više izlazimo u javnost kako bi ljudima objasnili razliku.
Hvala još jednom Rodama koje su se posebno aktivirale u radu s medijima  :Heart:

----------


## necija mama

Malo kasnim, ali bih se svejedno uključila...
Čitala sam ovih dana komentare raznih ljudi i iskreno me to ražalostilo...
Štoviše neka mišljenja su me toliko šokirala da mi se sve čini da živimo u filmu režiranom po tim istim mišljenjima...
Nego, u jednu od predrasuda prema ljudima koji idu na MPO moram nadodat onu s kojom sam se ja srela
S obzirom da imam 25 godina, u MPO sam tri godine, nije mi se moglo predbaciti da sam karijeristica koja kasni...
Ja sam ispala lijena žena koja se ne bi seksala...
Jedan od boljih komentara je svakako 
"Je pa treba radit da bi imali dijete..." radit=seks
Pa mi i sama upotreba tog glagola raditi puno govori o ljudima koji tako misle...

----------


## klara

> ...
> "Je pa treba radit da bi imali dijete..." radit=seks
> Pa mi i sama upotreba tog glagola raditi puno govori o ljudima koji tako misle...


Je , ovo je stvarno komentar za nasmijati se   :Laughing:  
Zbilja je žalosno da je za neke seks=rad da dobiješ bebu. To govori koliko su ljubavi, zaljubljenosti, nežnosti, bliskosti itd. doživjeli u životu.

Ja sam počela gnjaviti doktore sa 24 (doslovno gnjaviti za pretrage jer su mi svi govorili da čekam) i tada sam bila jednostavno - nestrpljiva.

----------


## marči

ovaj teklst sam tu stavila kako bi se dobila jasnija slika koliko je zapravo teško razbijati predrasude.

Komentar u vezi rasprave o t.zv.vantjelesnoj oplodnji

   Pravednost i poštenje obavezuje sve ljude, a ne samo katolike

U tiskanim i elektronskim medijima se iznosi kako Kat.Crkva iznosi svoje vjerske stavove o vantjelesnoj oplodnji, kako nije u redu da nastoji utjecati na zakon o vantjelesnoj oplodnji jer nije u skladu s katoličkom vjerom i katoličkom naukom, kako Katolička Crkva ima doduše pravo iznositi svoje stavove vjernicima, ali nije u redu da nastoji utjecati na zakone itd, itd.
       Katolička Crkva zastupa pravednost i poštenje Katolička Crkva zastupa i daje dublje značenje svemu što je lijepo i dobro, također dosljedno zastupa sve što je pravedno i pošteno i to ne zato što je nešto katoličko, nego baš zato što je pravedno i pošteno.
Pošteno je i pravedno, da svaka majka i svaki otac, voli svako svoje dijete pravom, nježnom, punom poštovanja,  neopozivom, doživotnom, bezuvjetnom, aktivnom, ozbiljnom i zrelom ljubavlju.

Što nije pošteno i pravedno kod prakse vantjelesne oplodnje ?
Nepravedno je tako zvano doniranje spermija i jajašca Nepošteno je i nepravedno i protiv svake roditeljske ljubavi i dobrote postati biološki otac ili majka djeteta, a da tom djetetu otac i majka ne pružaju niti kane pružati nikakvu roditeljsku brigu i ljubav.
Postati otac ili majka djetetu a ne pružati mu roditeljsku ljubav i brigu je nepošteno, nepravedno i neljudski. T.zv.doniranjem spermija ili jajašca muškarci i žene unapred planiraju postati roditelji djece, kojima ne kane pružati roditeljsku ljubav i brigu.
Nepravedno je prihvatiti roditeljstvo t.zv.donatora Bračni par, koji u svoj brak prima donatora ili donatoricu, omogućuje t.zv.donatorima izvršenje njihovog planiranog nepoštenog čina, pa time postaju saučesnici u nepoštenom i nehumanom postupku. I uz najplemenitiju želju za djetetom takav postupak ostaje nepošten i nepravedan.
Postojanje svakog od nas počinje začećem Kod začeća ( neodvojivog spajanja djelića majčinog i očevog tijela, nazvanih spermijem i jajašcem ), svakom od nas su određeni boja očiju, kose i kože, fizionomija, otisci prstiju i spol. Svatko od nas je muško ili žensko od začeća. Svatko od nas je ono što smo sada (ljudsko biće, žena ili muškarac) od začeća. Oko tri tjedna nakon začeća svakom od nas je počelo kucati srce i tjerati krv kroz naše tijelo. Ovo isto srce, koje sada kuca u našim prsima. Oko šestog tjedna nakon začeća svaki od nas je počeo micati rukama i nogama, makar naše majke zbog naše majušnosti to nisu mogle osjetiti. Ovim istim rukama i nogama, kojima se danas služimo. Novo dijete nije tražilo život, ali čim je začeto ima pravo na poštivanje svog postojanja i života kao i svatko od nas.
    Makar je dijete začeto putem vantjelesne oplodnje ono zaslužuje isto poštovanje kao svako drugo dijete Nije pošteno, nije pravedno, protiv svake dobrote i ljubevi je prekidanje postojanja djeteta začetog putem vantjelesne oplodnje, kao što se prečesto radi. T.zv. selektivni pobačaj to jest eliminiranje neke djece kod višestrukih trudnoća, čestih kod vantjelesne oplodnje, je nepošteno,  nepravedno i nečovječno.
        Zamrzavanje embrija je neprihvatljivo 
Nepošteno je i protiv svake dobrote a i medicinske etike prekidanje rasta  razvoja djeteta, zamrzavanjem.
Nije u redu donositi zakone koji dopuštaju i omogućuju nepravde Na svakom području života dio ljudi čini nepravde. Nije u redu donositi zakone koji dopuštaju i omogućuju nepravde s opravdanjem što te nepravde želi činiti dio ljudi, ili možda čak večina ljudi. Uvijek će dio ljudi činiti nepravde, međutim zakoni trebaju braniti i sprečavati nepravde, koliko god je to moguće.
       Biskupi i svećenici imaju sva građanska prava Kada svećenici i biskupi govore činjenice o onome što Katolička Crkva tvrdi i zastupa, kao na primjer da zakoni trebaju biti pravedni prema svima kojih se tiču, oni govore kao biskupi ili svećenici, u ime Crkve.
Kada se svećenici i biskupi zalažu za konkretna zakonska rješenja, za koja smatraju da su pravedna i u interesu svih građana Hrvatske, oni to govore kao građani. Na to imaju pravo makar su svečenici ili biskupi. Oni su punopravni građani Republike Hrvatske.  Njihova riječ, kao građana ima to veću važnost i težinu, koliko više ugleda imaju u sredini u kojoj žive i u društvu.

Za Udrugu
Obiteljski Centar

( Marijo Živković )
predsjednik

----------


## MGrubi

oni stvarno imaju sliku bebe u zamrzivaču u glavi

slika embrija 5 dana starog treba biti povezana sa zamrzavanjem
treba se staviti u prvi plan
izbiti iz glava sliku bebe

----------


## ivarica

marci, pa necemo kod zivkovica razbijati predrasude, postoje milijuni ljudi koji su prije njega na redu

----------


## ina33

> oni stvarno imaju sliku bebe u zamrzivaču u glavi
> 
> slika embrija 5 dana starog treba biti povezana sa zamrzavanjem
> treba se staviti u prvi plan
> izbiti iz glava sliku bebe


x.

----------


## marči

ma ne naravno da nećemo kod živkovića, no dobar glas daleko se čuje a loš.....

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> oni stvarno imaju sliku bebe u zamrzivaču u glavi


Ja čak nisam sigurna ni da je oni imaju, mislim da su dosad morali shvatiti da od 8 stanica nema ruka ili noga, i ustvari ih ne smatram idiotima. 
Ali tu sliku, nažalost prilično uspješno, pokušavaju ubaciti u druge glave.

I da, slažem se da treba stalno isticati slike 8-staničnog zametka do najviše blastociste od 100-tinjak stanica (ali i dalje bez rukica).

----------


## a72

Cula sam 2 zaista glupa "bisera" i ne mogu se odluciti koji je gluplji:

Jednoj prijateljici koja je svoje dvojceke dobila uz MPO/ ICSI , jedna neznamsta je rekla da su "bas slatki,kao pravi" .....
A drugu prijateljicu koja pokusava godinama, jedna dobronamjerna dusa  odvraca od postupka rjecima da su "ta djeca nekako...plasticna" 

 :?   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:

----------


## sbonetic

takve bisere još nisam čula........

----------


## a72

da, zato sam ih i napisala da vidimo sve kako su ljudi totalno neinformisani....ja sam se naslusala onih klasicnih , opustite se itd...ali ovo  :shock:

----------


## marti_sk

nezimjerno mi je zao sto ovo citam i sto prolazite sve ovo   :Crying or Very sad:   neizmjerno sam tuzna...ja do sad nisam cula vakve izjave cak suprotno svi oko mene pozitivno gledaju na mogucnost  MPOa a ni ne znaju da ja imam problem pa zato licemerije nije u pitanju, ja sam imala nekih 12 -13 godina (znaci pred 15 god.)kada je mamina prijateljica pokusavala  ostati trudna upravo putem MPO i ljudi moi ni tad nije imalo ruzne komentare.
Stavrno je tuzno citati te izjave iz koje izvire zloba i neznanje...ja iskreno sam jako razocarana jer sam percepirala HR kao jako naprednu zemlju u koju zivi jako pametan narod i stvarno me ovo razocaralo. Stvarno ne mogu da shvatim zasto takav rigidan zakon...nije mi jasno pa koju crnu analizu su radili ti koji su pripremili zakon  :/ 
Jedina glupost koju sam cula i to od profesorica medicinskog fakulteta i to iz patohistolske klinike je kad nam je dala nalaz azoo rekla mi je pa sta ste toliko cekali da napravite bebu, da ste odmah poceli raditi na bebu prije biste otkrili problem, a ne vi ste cekali sigurno bolji posao, bolji uvjeti i eto vam sad...to je bilo krajnje neprofesionalno iz njene strane   :Sad:

----------


## a72

marti_sk, samo da kazem da od ova dva bisera  jedan potice iz cg, a drugi iz slo, da me se ne shvati pogresno, ali predrasude postoje bas svugdje .

----------


## gupi51

> Cula sam 2 zaista glupa "bisera" i ne mogu se odluciti koji je gluplji:
> 
> Jednoj prijateljici koja je svoje dvojceke dobila uz MPO/ ICSI , jedna neznamsta je rekla da su "bas slatki,kao pravi" .....
> A drugu prijateljicu koja pokusava godinama, jedna dobronamjerna dusa  odvraca od postupka rjecima da su "ta djeca nekako...plasticna" 
> 
>  :?


Ovakve gluposti ne može reći osoba prosječne inteligencije

----------


## laky

> a72 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cula sam 2 zaista glupa "bisera" i ne mogu se odluciti koji je gluplji:
> 
> Jednoj prijateljici koja je svoje dvojceke dobila uz MPO/ ICSI , jedna neznamsta je rekla da su "bas slatki,kao pravi" .....
> A drugu prijateljicu koja pokusava godinama, jedna dobronamjerna dusa  odvraca od postupka rjecima da su "ta djeca nekako...plasticna" 
> 
>  :?   
> ...


prosječne???? ne nego inteligencije  kao broj cipela   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kljucic

Pratim već jedno vrijeme cijelu situaciju oko MPO i htjela bih samo, kao nepristrani promatrač i pokusni kunić  8) , pitati: Kada embrij, nakupina stanica, postaje dijete? Jer, ako smo već zavoljeli dijete kao ideju, i samu pomisao na dijete, kako onda možemo govoriti da je to samo nakupina stanica? Mislim da je to tricky part kod pitanja o zamrzavanju embrija. Jer za mene je dijete od samog početka dijete. Ne kao slika ručica i nogica nego kao ideja, duša, osoba sa svojom budućnosti, životom koji će proživjeti itd. 
Možda osobe koje su u postupku cijelu stvar gledaju sasvim medicinski (kao što su meni neke stvari i postupci postali potpuno normalni i prirodni od kada je Leona bolesna i vjerojatno većina roditelja "ne bi dopustila da se to radi njihovom djetetu" i sl.)?

----------


## fritulica1

here we go again.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kljucic

Oprosti, možda sam neinformirana i postavljam glupa pitanja (tak ja prevrćem očima kad me pitaju kaj svaki dan idem kod Leone? i nedjeljom?   :Rolling Eyes:  ), ali nisam zatucana i uskogrudna i stvarno bih htjela znati.

----------


## a72

moji osjecaji po tom pitanju, *kljucic*, su ovakvi-uskoro polazim na svoj prvi ivf nakon godina borbe- onoga dana kad mi urade transfer, i vrate mi moje mrvice (nadam se) u mene ,ja cu se smatrati trudnom, pa makar do bete, nadam se da ce biti pozitivna. Necu se smatrati trudnom kad mi kazu da su se oplodile 2,3, 5...znaci,samo onda kad budu u mojoj utrobi postoji realna sansa da i dobijem *dijete*. 

Leona   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

Klucic, po toj logici je nase tijelo (tj. tijelo svake zene) ubilo na stotine djece (nakupina stanica) u najranijem stadiju, (a da nikada to nismo saznale) jer nema svaka nakupina stanica potencijal da postane dijete, nazalost, veci je broj onih s greskom, pa se prestanu razvijati u najranijem stadiju. 


Vidi ovdje:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...er=asc&start=0

----------


## fritulica1

Kljucic, ja bih voljela da je tvoja logika tocna, ne bi mi trebalo 11 IVF psotupaka i 9 transfera (jer one nakupine stanica 9 puta nisu postale dijete, na zalost).

 :Heart:  za tvoju Leonu.

----------


## kljucic

Mislim da počinjem shvaćati. Ma, već dugo razmišljam o tome jer volim imati svoje mišljenje o nečemu kada zapadnem u neke rasprave u RL. Volim se oboružati argumentima   :Smile:  
I samo da kažem da vam želim da ovaj nakaradan zakon ne bude izglasan. I da što lakše, brže i bezbolnije dođete do svoje dječice   :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

> marti_sk, samo da kazem da od ova dva bisera  jedan potice iz cg, a drugi iz slo, da me se ne shvati pogresno, ali predrasude postoje bas svugdje .


slazem se, sigurno i kod nas ima ovakvih bisera samo sto srecom nisam ja na njih naisla

----------


## fritulica1

> Mislim da počinjem shvaćati. Ma, već dugo razmišljam o tome jer volim imati svoje mišljenje o nečemu kada zapadnem u neke rasprave u RL. Volim se oboružati argumentima Smile
> I samo da kažem da vam želim da ovaj nakaradan zakon ne bude izglasan. I da što lakše, brže i bezbolnije dođete do svoje dječice


  :Love:

----------


## ina33

> Kljucic, ja bih voljela da je tvoja logika tocna, ne bi mi trebalo 11 IVF psotupaka i 9 transfera (jer one nakupine stanica 9 puta nisu postale dijete, na zalost).
> 
>  za tvoju Leonu.


x na sve. Evo i mojih podataka - 3 IVF postupka, 6 transfera, sve skupa 19 embrija od kojih je samo jedan postao dijete.

----------


## kljucic

> Vidi ovdje:
> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...er=asc&start=0


Nevjerojatno koliko me ovo sve zaintresiralo. 
Pročitala sam i topik i linkani tekst na istom i puno stvari mi je jasnije. Izgleda da se u javnosti sve previše banalizira, a stvar je puno komliciranija. Tu mislim najviše na raspravu kada počinje život itd. 
Dakle, sada mogu reći da zamrzavanje embrija uopće nije adekvatan naziv jer to uopće nisu embriji.  :/ Barem je kod mene taj pojam (embrij) izazivao neke druge konotacije. Možda ne bi bilo zgorega to pojasniti javnosti na neki način. Da se zamrzavaju stanice stare 5 dana, pred-embriji:
"Ova određena zigota ne mora postati ljudska; može postati zidatidiformni madež, produkt abnormalne oplodnje koja se formirala od tkiva posteljice.
Treba istaknuti također da zigota ne posjeduje dostatnu genetsku informaciju unutar svojih kromosoma kako bi se razvila u embrij koji će biti predvodnik nekog individualnog člana ljudske vrste. U ovom stupnju zigota nije niti kompletna niti neovisna za takav budući razvoj, kao što se ranije vjerovalo. Da bi embrij postao ljudski, potrebne su sljedeće dodatne genetske informacije koje mogu biti pronađene u zigoti, kao što su genetski materijal iz materinskog mitohondrija, i iz majčinih ili očevih genetskih poruka u obliku RNK ili proteina. Riječima molekularne biologije, netočno je reći da zigota ima sve informirajuće molekule za razvoj embrija."
Dakle, da sama sebi odgovorim na pitanje: nakupina stanica (pred-embrij) postaje dijete (embrij) "potpunim usađivanjem pred-embrija u zid maternice i razvojem različitih vezivnih tkiva između njega i zida maternice."
Sad sam si sve objasnila   :Laughing:

----------


## a72

*kljucic*, nesto slicno sam ti i napisala par postova iznad ,a jako lijepo od tebe sto se trudis saznati, kad bi bar bio vise takvih .

----------


## necija mama

ključić  :Kiss:

----------


## Nata_Lija

Kljucic, saljem ti veliku pusu zato sto suosjecas s nama i pokusavas razumijeti, iako i sama nemas takvih problema.   :Heart:

----------


## aenea

kljucic  :Kiss:  kada nas ljudi u startu ne bi osudili nego se potrudili informirati, 90 posto bi nam olakšali.

----------


## IRENA456

ključić   :Kiss:  i hvala šta se želiš informirat

----------


## kljucic

Pa meni je to normalan slijed razmišljanja. Ne mogu donositi sud o nečemu o čemu nemam pojma  :/ A ovo me baš nekako upiklo jer spaja moju znanstvenu i vjersku stranu mozga. Ili, bolje rečeno, konfrontira.
A i bolesno sam empatična   :Rolling Eyes:  
Držite se   :Kiss:

----------


## aenea

> Pa meni je to normalan slijed razmišljanja.


Draga, ali taj normalan slijed razmišljanja je, nažalost, postao toliko rijedak da mora ostati primjećen  :Sad:

----------


## Robert

> fritulica1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vidi ovdje:
> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...er=asc&start=0
> 
> 
> Nevjerojatno koliko me ovo sve zaintresiralo. 
> Pročitala sam i topik i linkani tekst na istom i puno stvari mi je jasnije. Izgleda da se u javnosti sve previše banalizira, a stvar je puno komliciranija. Tu mislim najviše na raspravu kada počinje život itd. 
> ...


Pa čekaj ti više znaš nego neki poznati ginekolog iz javnog života ?

----------


## ivarica

citam sad komentare na dezulovica pa evo jos jedne predrasude

- radi se o maaalom broju ljudi

----------


## klara

> citam sad komentare na dezulovica pa evo jos jedne predrasude
> 
> - radi se o maaalom broju ljudi


Ja sam se zamislila nad nečime što sam ovdije pročitala prije par dana.
Ljudi misle da nas je malo s problemom neplodnosti jer se o tome ne priča. I mnogi misle da ne poznaju nikoga tko ima takvih problema.

 Ja sam prva to smatrala osobnom stvari MM-a i mene i da nedavno je jako mali broj ljudi zna da imamo bilo kakav problem. I mislili smo da nitko oko nas nema problema s začećem. A tek kad počneš pričati otvore se ljudi oko tebe i shvatiš da i u malom uzorku osobnih prijatelja možeš pronaći onih 20%.

Kad bi se o neplodnosti pričalo otvoreno, kao o nekoj drugoj bolesti ili životnom problemu, ne bi bilo te predrasude.

Poznajete li nekoga tko:
-nema još dijecu jer su u kreditima i podstanari su?
-nema još djecu jer grade kuću?
-nema još djecu jer vole puno putovati pa odgađaju? 
-nema još djecu jer želi napredovati u poslu?
-ima jedno dijete i ne želi ih više?
-voli djecu ali radi s njima pa mu to nadoknađuje želju za roditeljstvom?

A možda svi ti ljudi žele, pokušavaju, tuguju, odustaju i ponovno pokušavaju, šute i bježe od pitanja "kad ćete vi"...

----------


## ivanas

Mislim da je kjlučno početi pričati i informirati bližu okolinu o svojim problemima. 

Ovo je trenutak kad se od svih koji imaju problema s plodnosću traži ogromna hrabrost i odlučnost da budi oni koji će mijenjati svijest ljudi. Nije ista stvsr čitati s pola pažnje nešto u novinama, i slušati živu osobu s problemom. 

Naići ćemo sigurno na hrpu glupih komentara, predrasudai neznanja, ali budimo iskreni, ima puno područja o kojima ne znamo ništa jer nas se osobno ne tiču. 

Svaka prijateljica, prijatelj, susjed, poznanik, rođak kojemu uspijete približiti i objasniti situaciju, će bar utjecati svojim stavom na još jednu osobu, i lanac se nastavlja. 

Osobno nisam sramežljiva i pričala bih o vome više, ali sam dosad poštivala želju partnera da ne pričamo puno drugima o tome, jedino sam ja pričala s najbližim prijateljicama i mojom i njegovom mamom. Odsad mijenjam taktiku, rarno je stanje. 8)

----------


## No@n@

Samo ću tužno konstatirat kako smo glupa nacija   :Sad:  
Nemogu vjerovat da neki ljudi još uvijek žive u kamenom doba. pretužno i prejadno.  :Nope:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mislim da je kjlučno početi pričati i informirati bližu okolinu o svojim problemima. 
> 
> Ovo je trenutak kad se od svih koji imaju problema s plodnosću traži ogromna hrabrost i odlučnost da budi oni koji će mijenjati svijest ljudi. Nije ista stvsr čitati s pola pažnje nešto u novinama, i slušati živu osobu s problemom. 
> 
> Naići ćemo sigurno na hrpu glupih komentara, predrasudai neznanja, ali budimo iskreni, ima puno područja o kojima ne znamo ništa jer nas se osobno ne tiču. 
> 
> Svaka prijateljica, prijatelj, susjed, poznanik, rođak kojemu uspijete približiti i objasniti situaciju, će bar utjecati svojim stavom na još jednu osobu, i lanac se nastavlja. 
> 
> Osobno nisam sramežljiva i pričala bih o vome više, ali sam dosad poštivala želju partnera da ne pričamo puno drugima o tome, jedino sam ja pričala s najbližim prijateljicama i mojom i njegovom mamom. Odsad mijenjam taktiku, rarno je stanje. 8)


tu si potpuno upravu, najviše će se ljudi zainteresirati za tu tematiku ako nas osobno znaju  :Love:

----------


## aenea

> ivanas prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da je kjlučno početi pričati i informirati bližu okolinu o svojim problemima. 
> 
> Ovo je trenutak kad se od svih koji imaju problema s plodnosću traži ogromna hrabrost i odlučnost da budi oni koji će mijenjati svijest ljudi. Nije ista stvsr čitati s pola pažnje nešto u novinama, i slušati živu osobu s problemom. 
> 
> Naići ćemo sigurno na hrpu glupih komentara, predrasudai neznanja, ali budimo iskreni, ima puno područja o kojima ne znamo ništa jer nas se osobno ne tiču. 
> 
> ...


Tako je. I ako njima dobro objasnimo problematiku i sami će znati objasniti ju dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi

Mi smo od samog početka otvoreno govorili o tome tako da svi, ali svi prijatelji, cijela rodbina i kolege s posla znaju za naš problem. I vjenčani kumovi imaju malog smrzlića. Sad barem ne moramo svima njima objašnjavati zbog čega je ovaj zakon loš. Bili su nam podrška pri svakom odlasku na postupak, a posebno kad nam nije uspjelo. Hvala im na tome.

Ostale ćemo postepeno educirati. A i mediji su ovih dana odradili odličan posao.

----------


## aenea

> A i mediji su ovih dana odradili odličan posao.


Mediji nam jesu strašno puno pomogli. Ali, bilo bi bolje da su bili precizniji i da ljudi koji su već dobili dijete pomoću MPO ne doživljavaju pitanja - tko je otac vašem djetetu :/ zato sam za to da se reagira na svaku informaciju koja je ili pogrešna ili dvosmislena. Nisam nezahvalna, daleko od toga. Samo smatram da edukacijom i medija se tek može objasniti kompleksnost i bezbrojne zamke koje taj nakaradni zakon krije.  :Smile:

----------


## melange

ne znam na koji topic više da stavim link, ali mislim da nekako najbolje pristaje ovdje.

radi se o današnjoj kolumni živka kustića u jutarnjem.

http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...,27,,170897.jl

može biti da sam nešto krivo povezala, jer mi se smračilo pred očima sva tri puta kad sam pokušala smireno pročitati članak  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz:  

ali ovi dijelovi, koji se odnosi na dijete ministra bajsa




> Ministar je, navodno, u svojoj kući primijenio umjetnu oplodnju (...)
> Ne ulazeći u pitanje ministrove privatnosti - zašto se ne sjetiti da je i to dijete osoba koja i te kako ima pravo na privatnost?
> Ono bi po zakonu imalo *pravo o biološkom podrijetlu* sve saznati kad postigne punoljetnost. Zakon kao da uvelike štiti njegovu privatnost čak do punoljetnosti. (...)
> Za koju godinu zlobni vršnjaci moći će to dijete ruglu izvrgavati pokazujući izreske sadašnjih novina o ministrovoj neprivatnosti, *o djetetovu podrijetlu*.


bogo dragi, jel on to piše kao da je to dijete samim tim što je začeto mpo-om, začeto i doniranim spolnim stanicama? jel to ta paralela?
jel se na to misli kad upotrebljava sintagmu "djetetovo podrijetlo"?

----------


## ina33

> ne znam na koji topic više da stavim link, ali mislim da nekako najbolje pristaje ovdje.
> 
> radi se o današnjoj kolumni živka kustića u jutarnjem.
> 
> http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...,27,,170897.jl
> 
> može biti da sam nešto krivo povezala, jer mi se smračilo pred očima sva tri puta kad sam pokušala smireno pročitati članak   
> 
> ali ovi dijelovi, koji se odnosi na dijete ministra bajsa
> ...


Pretpostavljam da da - to je sve pobrkano.

----------


## klara

Jučer sam bila u društvu prijatelja koji znaju sve o MPO, podržavaju nas, čak su neki bili napuhanju balončića. Pa je opet razgovor skrenuo prema donacijama i single mamama.    :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## fritulica1

> Ono bi po zakonu imalo pravo o biološkom podrijetlu sve saznati kad postigne punoljetnost. Zakon kao da uvelike štiti njegovu privatnost čak do punoljetnosti. (...)


Jos jedna u nizu zlocestih insinuacija. A i cijeli tekst don Zivka je gomila nelogicnih redaka koji nemaju veze jedan s drugim, a nijedan  nema veze s realnom situacijom. Ja ne znam zasto ga u Jutarnjem uopce drze kao kolumnista, pa oni su ipak ozbiljan dnevni list.

----------


## melange

kome se ono može poslati ljubazni mail?  :Coffee:

----------


## Natalina

Cure moje recite što hoćete, ali don Živko je na našoj strani  :D 
O kako sam sretna i zlobna istovremeno...  :Laughing:  




> Pokazuje se da su osobna prava načelno jača od prava javnosti da bez istrage prodre u privatnost..


Znači moje osobno pravo na koji način ću ja zanijeti je načelno jače od prava javnosti -države, crkve...da prodre u moju privatnost!   :D 




> A ovdje i nije riječ o zločinu koji bi druge ugrožavao, nego o privatnosti koja samo izaziva bolesnu radoznalost.


Dakle, način na koji ću ja zanijeti nije zločin koji bi druge ugrožavao, nego moja privatnost koja izaziva bolesnu radoznalost- države, crkve i svih kojih se to ni najmanje ne tiče!!!




jer sami sebi uskaču u želudac   :Laughing:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ma Živko je as!   :Laughing:  
Ja mislim da ni on jadan ne zna što misli, ne samo o MPO, nego općenito o životu, njegova kolumna je tragikomična.

----------


## Natalina

Jedna od predrasuda našem ministra i ostalih...

Zašto parovi u izvanbračnoj zajednici žele djete, a ne žele se oženiti? 

Zato što u izvanbračnoj zajednici vlada ogromna ljubav i velikodušnost. Partner do kojeg je neplodnost, velikodušan kakav je i iz velike ljubavi, ne želi onog drugog vezati i obvezati na doživotnu patnju života bez potomstva.   :Saint:  


inspirirao me jedan od komentara!

----------


## melange

natalina, ti bi trebala pisati propovijedi  :Grin:

----------


## mmaslacak

Evo još jedna predrasuda...danas na poslu kažem kolegici da idem u WC  "provjeriti stanje" pita ona mene: znači ništa ni ovaj mjesec..a joj baš mi je žao..a jel s tobom sve u redu? ono..mislim možeš li ti imati djecu, koliko znam dosta se trudite..? Ja ostala  :shock: 
Mislim..jel sa mnom sve u redu?
Vidi se iz potpisa..

----------


## Bebel

Moj ginekolog me jučer  :shock: . Komentirali smo zakon i kaže on: ok, nećete imati embrije, ali zamrzavat će vam jajne stanice, a to vam je isto  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Čak niti oni koji su na neki nači povazani s tom temom neće i ne žele uči dublje u problematiku. Totalno sam  :shock:

----------


## ina33

> Moj ginekolog me jučer  :shock: . Komentirali smo zakon i kaže on: ok, nećete imati embrije, ali zamrzavat će vam jajne stanice, a to vam je isto  :shock:   
> Čak niti oni koji su na neki nači povazani s tom temom neće i ne žele uči dublje u problematiku. Totalno sam  :shock:


Ajme, mamasita! Jesi mu objasnila zašto?

----------


## pino

Joj! pa onda trebamo hitno staviti jednu stavku u listic tipa: 

"Zasto zamrzavanje jajnih stanica NIJE isto kao i zamrzavanje embrija"

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moj ginekolog me jučer  :shock: . Komentirali smo zakon i kaže on: ok, nećete imati embrije, ali zamrzavat će vam jajne stanice, a to vam je isto  :shock:   
> Čak niti oni koji su na neki nači povazani s tom temom neće i ne žele uči dublje u problematiku. Totalno sam  :shock:
> 
> 
> Ajme, mamasita! Jesi mu objasnila zašto?


Jesam, ali je imao izraz "...na jedno ušlo, na drugi izašlo..." Tlak mi je narasatao na 1.000. Ponovno sam bila sretna što mi on treba samo za uputnice i razočarana što struka nema pojma o tome (nadam se da se radi o pojedincima).

----------


## ina33

> Joj! pa onda trebamo hitno staviti jednu stavku u listic tipa: 
> 
> "Zasto zamrzavanje jajnih stanica NIJE isto kao i zamrzavanje embrija"


O, joj, da, da, trebalo bi, i mene su u čudu zvale prije i pitale a zašto nije OK zamrzavanje jajnih stanica, zašto to nije rješenje. Trebalo bi napisati nešto u stilu da nije NIJE JEDNAKO USPJEŠNO kao i zamrzavanje embrija iz tehničkih razloga budući da su jajne stanice najveće stanice u tijelu i pune su vode ili tako nešto... Evo što je hanumica fata bila rekla, meni je ostala slikovita usporedba smrznith telećih kostiju i malina koje su pune vode i odmrznute mogu dat samo frape, ali to baš ne bi bilo primjereno u letak metati - anybody s idejom?

Kopiram s topica Njemačka praksa post od hanumice fate:

"ja se u njemackoj bavim sa stem cell research and regeneration i reci cu vam sljedece: 

mene kao prvo jako cudi da u sastavljanju ovog HR zakona izgleda nije ucestvovao niko ko poznaje barem neke osnove rada sa celijskim kulturama. kako je to prije svega moguce i da li se tu neko konkretan moze prozvati na odgovornost? 

zamrzavanje jajnih celija je u experimentalnoj fazi svuda u svijetu, i trenutno je situacija takva da od smrznutih JC oko 60-80% ne prezivljavaju (ako i prezive krioprezervaciju, ostete ih kristalici leda pri odmrzavanju...), a i one sto se uspjesno otope, zamislite kakav embrion su spremne da proizvedu... jajne celije su velike, komplikovane, vodenaste - dakle sve ono sto spermatozoidi nisu...pa ja u laboratoriji ne volim niti za obican experiment da koristim krioprezervirane stem cells nego gledam da uvijek dobijemo svjezi materijal od pacijenata! a u HR treba da se jajne celije nakon sto su prezivjele -280°C krioprezervaciju jos koriste za IVF!?! 

dakle taj postupak treba zaboraviti u startu i spasiti se od psihickog i finansijskog maltretiranja. 

zakon je za cistu jedinicu iz biologije i ako ni zbog cega drugog morao bi pasti na ispitu zbog odsustva veze sa naucno i zivotno zasnovanim cinjenicama."

"krioprezervacija JC je postupak koji je razvijen samo kao neka posljednja mogucnost za oboljele od raka, tj. ljude koji moraju na chemotherapy i postoji opasnost da im ista unisti sposobnost kasnije reprodukcije... 
..."


"...plus o metodi koja nigdje u svijetu nije etablirana i koristi se samo u slucaju nuzde, za pacijente oboljele od raka kojima sljeduje hemoterapija koja ce im unistiti polne celije! e - pa tu nema o cemu da se diskutuje, naprosto ne postoji nijedan argument u prilog ovoj gluposti"


"samo jos jedna stvar vezana za zamrzavanje JC: 

zamrzavanje JC je (u poredjenju sa zamrzavanjem spermatozoida, recimo) kao kad bismo zamrznuli u jednoj kesi kilogram jagoda a u drugoj kilogram telecih kostiju... 
pa kad se za koji dan izvadi iz zamrzivaca, na kostima se jedva primijeti razlika, dok od jagoda samo jos milkshake moze da se napravi... 

hocu time da kazem da nije problem u tehnici, - moze zamrzavanje da se usavrsi do bilo kojeg nivoa, svejedno...problem je u samoj biti jajne celije koja je takva kakva jeste - velika, vodena, sa gomilom proteina koji treba da prehrane embrio dok se ne implantira (iz tatinog spermatozoida se usprica samo suha DNA i nista vise...) zato JC ne trpi velike promjene i zakon koji je na to tjera ne moze da opstane."

----------


## Bebel

Bravo, o tome  govori i onaj intervju koji je za večernji dao Alfonso Del Valle i kojim se ruši manipulacija koju provode dva ključna čovjeka ovog zastrašujućeg zakona. Ako ginekologi ne vide razliku kako će je vidjeti puk.

_...Jajne stanice – koje su pune vode – tretiraju se krioprotektorima, tvarima koje djeluju kao antifriz. U njima stoje dulje vrijeme, a riječ je o toksičnim tvarima..._

----------


## mmaslacak

Treba ljudima dati do znanja da mi nemamo "frižidere" za pohranu JS i da su nam šanse jednake nuli   :Laughing:

----------


## Marissa

Drage rode, iako vec dugo pratim vase price, prvi put se javljam, ovako pismeno.
Zelim samo reci da u potpunosti podrzavam ovu vašu borbu.
 Naime, ja nisam u mpo (apsloventica socijalnog rada (22 g)), ali zbog prirode stvari, budućeg posla, zeljela sam se informirati o ovoj temi,
 iako su mi vec dugo  poznate makar osnovne stvari (i mnogo vise)
Stvarno je sramotno u kakvom društvu živimo, i među kakvim predrasudama, no to se moze i treba mjenjati, pocevsi od nas samih.
Sto vise izlaziti sa stvarnim pricama, i govoriti pozitivno, pricati ljudima vase price, samo je jedan od puteva. 
Kada ljudi čuju iz prve ruke, puno je bliza ta slika, i informiraju se, 
i tako se krug ljudi širi. Znam da nismo svi isti, no ima nas mnogo, koji nismo iz mpo, a zanimaju nas te stvari, jer je to naša realnost i budućnost.

Mislim da ovim letcima, porukama koje saljete u medije, video porukama, mozete učiniti mnogo! I divim vam se zbog toga  :Heart:  
Evo, iako nemam stvarne veze s vama, mislim da se radi o budućnosti svih nas, nase buduce djece, i ne treba stati na ovome!
 Borite se za svoja prava, ustrajte na putu do vasih anđela.
Moji prijatelji, siri krug ljudi, koji ne zna mnogo o mpo, nastojim objasniti, potaknuti, širiti istinu, pa i tim načinom možemo mnogo učiniti! Važno je da ne šutimo, da se o tome priča, 
da izađemo iz ovog začaranog kruga predrasuda, i neznanja.
Još jednom, ustrajte, nedajte se pokolebati, potpuno vas podržavam, 
kao buduća majka, a uskoro i socijalna radnica  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

[quote="Bebel"]


> Bebel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moj ginekolog me jučer  :shock: . Komentirali smo zakon i kaže on: ok, nećete imati embrije, ali zamrzavat će vam jajne stanice, a to vam je isto  :shock:   
> Čak niti oni koji su na neki nači povazani s tom temom neće i ne žele uči dublje u problematiku. Totalno sam  :shock:
> 
> 
> Jesam, ali je imao izraz "...na jedno ušlo, na drugi izašlo..." Tlak mi je narasatao na 1.000. Ponovno sam bila sretna što mi on treba samo za uputnice i razočarana što struka nema pojma o tome (nadam se da se radi o pojedincima).



Na žalost mislim da takvih ginekologa ima jaaaaaaaaaaako puno. Kada sam ja išla na prvi AIH, dr A mi je na povijest bolesti napisao da traži uputnicu za AIH i klomifen. Moja ginekologica me pitala za kaj mi to treba uputnica  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: . Kako da onda očekujem da zna neke druge stvari

----------

